# New Cervelo R3 2012 owner - wheel question



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello all. Im new to the forum and I wanted to ask a question about the Cervelo R3. I got my fitting complete and I have at least about 500 miles on the bike but the one thing forums always say is to upgrade your wheels first... but which ones?

I am a "clydesdale" size (280 lbs) and biking is saving my life. I am asking for assistance in picking the right wheels. Everything is stock on the bike except for what the fitting person asked me to change (seat, seat post, stem, handlebars) but Im curious on a few wheel questions:
1. Is there any 25mm tires that fit on the R3? Ive always heard they will be too tight of a fit.
2. My size should get 28 spoke front and 32 spoke rear? Or just both 32 spoke?
3. Suggestions for quality wheels? Zipps? Mavics? My budget can actually go up to $1500+. I just really want to get out there and ride without concern that someday if I ever try to go past the 50mile mark on one ride.. a spoke or wheel can break.
4. Custom wheels? Im still trying to figure this out but any suggestions there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dura Ace C24 wheels may be the best overall wheels on the market. you can probably get them for $1100 or so and they are very light and strong. they also dont have a rider weight limit.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

At 280# I'd suggest going with a 32 spoke rear wheel. If you're interested in custom you can take a look at Psimet. He's done a lot of work for clydes. You shouldn't have any trouble with a 25mm tire on the back wheel. The clearance on the 3T fork is kind of tight but might work depending on which wheel/tire combo you wind up using.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

I ride a 2012 R3 team and love the bike, I weigh 200lbs and I ride Mavic Ksyrium and am very happy with them. STAY AWAY from EASTON. Enjoy!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

If I was you I would pick up a set of Dura Ace 36 spoke hubs, lace them to some Mavic Open Pro wheels with some double butted spokes.
They may not be the flashest looking wheels, or the latest carbon/unobtanium mix, but they roll like a dream and will give you years of service.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Har said:


> STAY AWAY from EASTON. Enjoy!


Based on personal experience, I have to agree with this.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

25mm tires are likely going to rub, especially under a larger rider's power.
Running 23mm tires on a 23mm rim is going to be your best bet.
Id look at a H-Plus Son Arch/ Pacenti SL23 in 32 spoke for the rear, and 28 spoke in the front. 

Congratulations on what you have already accomplished, and on meeting your future goals.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm ashamed to admit that I'm a few pounds heavier than you and have been riding 7900 series DA C24 wheel for the past year with Conti 4000s 25mm tyres with zero issues and have in last month upgraded to the newer 9000 serials C24 as part of upgrading to 11 speed group set. As someone else pointed out, the Shimano C24 have no weight limit, impressive for such lightweight wheel with 20 spokes.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Weight limits are present for everything....whether the company publishes them (so it can deny warranty or cover their butts) is a different story. Shimano is one who doesn't put weight limits out there publicly...but they also seem to have something that will hold up reasonably well if you're physically able to ride the bike. If you want Shimano, the C24s (DA or RS80) would be good choices.

If you drop this post over to the wheels forum, you'll likely be steered towards a 32/32 or 32/36 custom build on a solid hub, fairly strong rim and double-butted spokes. I wasn't that much lighter than you and was running a 32/36 Hope Pro III set laced to Mavic A719 rims as a commuter set. They stood up to a lot of beating as I also had full panniers and a rack sack for my commuting. 

Since getting down a bit (biking helps, so keep it up erik), I've since gone to Campy Zondas as they are pretty good value for what you get and they have a nice black, red and white scheme to go with the 2012 Cervelos  Probably not what you'd be after right now, though, but good bang for the buck in the future.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

Pug said:


> At 280# I'd suggest going with a 32 spoke rear wheel. If you're interested in custom you can take a look at Psimet. He's done a lot of work for clydes. You shouldn't have any trouble with a 25mm tire on the back wheel. The clearance on the 3T fork is kind of tight but might work depending on which wheel/tire combo you wind up using.


Thanks for the information. I have all ready sent a request to Psimet and I want to see what they respond with...


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

MercRidnMike said:


> Weight limits are present for everything....whether the company publishes them (so it can deny warranty or cover their butts) is a different story. Shimano is one who doesn't put weight limits out there publicly...but they also seem to have something that will hold up reasonably well if you're physically able to ride the bike. If you want Shimano, the C24s (DA or RS80) would be good choices.
> 
> If you drop this post over to the wheels forum, you'll likely be steered towards a 32/32 or 32/36 custom build on a solid hub, fairly strong rim and double-butted spokes. I wasn't that much lighter than you and was running a 32/36 Hope Pro III set laced to Mavic A719 rims as a commuter set. They stood up to a lot of beating as I also had full panniers and a rack sack for my commuting.
> 
> Since getting down a bit (biking helps, so keep it up erik), I've since gone to Campy Zondas as they are pretty good value for what you get and they have a nice black, red and white scheme to go with the 2012 Cervelos  Probably not what you'd be after right now, though, but good bang for the buck in the future.


Thanks and I did put the same question out in the wheels forum. Unfortunately, it took a wrong turn and now its basically will turn to be a deserted topic.

But you are right and the popular recommendation has been a 36/36 hub with a wide rim with double butted spokes.

My current favorite choice is:
Velocity A23 front and A23 OC rear rim
White Industries MI5 hub (mtb hub converted to a 130mm for road bikes)
36/36 spoke count
DT Swiss competition spokes double butted.


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm the same weight and was in the same situation. I got my R3 Team a year ago and quickly replaced the Fulcrum T's, with Mavic Open Pro's 32 spoke on Ultegra hubs. I actually got them for a little under $300, so I'm not here to give You wheel advice cause Your price point is much higher than I was looking to be. The main reason Im posting is to let You know that the 25's do clear on the R3. I am riding Vittoria Open Corsa Evo cx II 700x25, and have no problems. I too am counting on bicycling to improve my health and lighten up. Thats why i didnt want to spend a bundle on wheels at this point. I figured I'll treat myself to some nice carbon wheels one day when i reach a certain goal that I have set - weight wise. The open pros are serving me well. If anyone has an intrest in them I got mine from Velomine online and i contacted the store I bought my R3 from and gave them a chance to match the price, and they couldnt. Good luck!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

TomcatD said:


> The main reason Im posting is to let You know that the *25's do clear on the R3*. I am riding Vittoria Open Corsa Evo cx II 700x25, and have no problems.


If you ever flex your rear wheel during an out of seat sprint a 25mm tire is going to rub on the seat stay and the chain stay. Pretty sure this is the case, since Ive seen it happen on maybe 10 different R3's.

The front has plenty of clearance, but the rear is a problem.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

TomcatD said:


> I'm the same weight and was in the same situation. I got my R3 Team a year ago and quickly replaced the Fulcrum T's, with Mavic Open Pro's 32 spoke on Ultegra hubs. I actually got them for a little under $300, so I'm not here to give You wheel advice cause Your price point is much higher than I was looking to be. The main reason Im posting is to let You know that the 25's do clear on the R3. I am riding Vittoria Open Corsa Evo cx II 700x25, and have no problems. I too am counting on bicycling to improve my health and lighten up. Thats why i didnt want to spend a bundle on wheels at this point. I figured I'll treat myself to some nice carbon wheels one day when i reach a certain goal that I have set - weight wise. The open pros are serving me well. If anyone has an intrest in them I got mine from Velomine online and i contacted the store I bought my R3 from and gave them a chance to match the price, and they couldnt. Good luck!


Awesome! Thanks for the info. I did pull the trigger on some HED Belgiums. My pricepoint was higher only because I thought it would need to be higher... but I learned that it is best to do something like you did. The HED Belgiums did cost a few hundred more than yours but Im hoping the wide rim will give the performance/durability that I am looking for.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't know if there is a difference in the clearance between the R3 and R3 Team, but my wife rides a 2012 R3 Team and the clearance for the 25mm tires I normally ride is too little for comfort on her bike. If you search this forum, you can find pictures I posted. Of course, the tire model and wheel model will affect the clearance, so you have to understand the pics I posted are for a paticular wheel / tire combination. One day I might try fitting some other wheel / tire combinations on her bike since I would like to only have 25s on all wheelsets in the house.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

maximum15 said:


> I don't know if there is a difference in the clearance between the R3 and R3 Team, but my wife rides a 2012 R3 Team and the clearance for the 25mm tires I normally ride is too little for comfort on her bike. If you search this forum, you can find pictures I posted. Of course, the tire model and wheel model will affect the clearance, so you have to understand the pics I posted are for a paticular wheel / tire combination. One day I might try fitting some other wheel / tire combinations on her bike since I would like to only have 25s on all wheelsets in the house.


Ill be looking for your forum post and for which type of tires you used. Most likely I will be going with Vittoria Open Corsa Evo cx II 700x25 or the Continental GPS 4k 700x25


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

eric.radhik said:


> Ill be looking for your forum post and for which type of tires you used. Most likely I will be going with Vittoria Open Corsa Evo cx II 700x25 or the Continental GPS 4k 700x25


I run Conti Gatorskin 25's on Shimano RS80's on a 2011 R3 with plenty of clearance and no problems. I weigh 180lbs and run 95-100psi.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

RJP Diver said:


> I run Conti Gatorskin 25's on Shimano RS80's on a 2011 R3 with plenty of clearance and no problems. I weigh 180lbs and run 95-100psi.


Ill definitely put that on the list. I did purchase the Conti GP 4k s 700x25 and my current LBS has the Vittoria tires... but if thinks dont work out with Conti 4k... Ill try the Gatorskins second and lastly the Vittoria. Im expecting the wheels should be complete tomorrow so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

I just did my first day ride of 20miles on my Hed Belgiums with 700x25 Conti GP 4ks tires. I thought it was an awesome ride and I dont know if Im getting stronger or it was the tires or both but I rode my daily ride in a shorter time and felt less fatigue at the end of the ride. Thats a good thing.

Note: I did add some ROTOR 3D+ cranks with Q-Rings also.

The back tire with the 700x25 has a lot of space. Space enough for about the width of 5-6 popsicle sticks but the front tire had the space of about 2 popsicle sticks. I hope that is enough.


----------

